# Bentley/Ky pics (heavy)



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute... 

Did you see the Akita on the Eukenuba Dog Show the other day? It won an award for protecting its family I think...? I thought of Ky when I saw it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

And this is why we love and adore you. Ah Bentley. The shenanigans you get into. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

That is soooo cool 
Enjoyed reading it. The pictures fit perfectly!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Very cute...
> 
> Did you see the Akita on the Eukenuba Dog Show the other day? It won an award for protecting its family I think...? I thought of Ky when I saw it.


No! I didn't see that  But Akita's are very good protectors. I pity the fool that tries to hurt one of us


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love it!!! I guess we know who is REALLY boss.:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol I loved it!! And Bentley looked like a different dog starting from photo #3. He's looking so grown up and his tail is coming along!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Lol I loved it!! And Bentley looked like a different dog starting from photo #3. He's looking so grown up and his tail is coming along!


After the 1st 2 pics my battery died so had to use the other camera, big difference.
Yes, his tail is _finally_ growing some hair...guess Santa doesn't have to bring those tail extensions after all


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Joyce you are wonderful. Not only do you capture the action, but you put great captions to your pictures. Thanks for sharing with us less than creative people.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Love it, Ky looks so proud of herself in that last picture. Bentley is really growing up. Wow! 
I do think that that last picture is the first time I have actually seen Ky from the front. she is beautiful and that fur, she's a wooly bear.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You put a smile on my face!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Love it, Ky looks so proud of herself in that last picture. Bentley is really growing up. Wow!
> I do think that that last picture is the first time I have actually seen Ky from the front. she is beautiful and that fur, she's a wooly bear.


Thanks, Yes Ky has a very thick undercoat. When it's 20 below she still wants to lay in the snow most of the day and when she comes in she still feels warm. The downside to that is, she blows her coat twice a year :doh:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pictures but I feel bad for lil Bentley.
First he wants to play hide and seek with his Mom's wedding ring. He goes to hide it and his Mom comes running after him like a screaming banchee. He got so scared he swallowed it. He gets thrown in the car and some ER vet is poking all around him. Comes home and his Mom is giving him that awful broccoli and wheat bread. Then she follows him around with a shovel and a Ziploc baggie captiring his poop. He has no privacy left. Then he gives back the ring to his Mom. Then he gets enrolled in his Mom's domestic boot camp. He doesn't know why. Then today he thought he would be a good boy and fluff Ky's straw for her. Ky beats the crap out of him. Now he has to go back inside to the domestic boot camp.
Life can't be easy for lil Bentley lately. :wavey:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Great pictures but I feel bad for lil Bentley.
> First he wants to play hide and seek with his Mom's wedding ring. He goes to hide it and his Mom comes running after him like a screaming banchee. He got so scared he swallowed it. He gets thrown in the car and some ER vet is poking all around him. Comes home and his Mom is giving him that awful broccoli and wheat bread. Then she follows him around with a shovel and a Ziploc baggie captiring his poop. He has no privacy left. Then he gives back the ring to his Mom. Then he gets enrolled in his Mom's domestic boot camp. He doesn't know why. Then today he thought he would be a good boy and fluff Ky's straw for her. Ky beats the crap out of him. Now he has to go back inside to the domestic boot camp.
> Life can't be easy for lil Bentley lately. :wavey:


What are you...his manager?? ROFL he gets no sympathy here!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I was just looking at pics from when he came home...what a difference from Aug!!!
What happened to my wittle puppy??


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Hilarious! Thanks for the laugh. And sharing your cuties with us!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I was just looking at pics from when he came home...what a difference from Aug!!!
> What happened to my wittle puppy??


Omg!!! What a difference!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I was just looking at pics from when he came home...what a difference from Aug!!!
> What happened to my wittle puppy??


I was thinking the SAME thing! Well my first thought was, "hey! She must've come to Maryland and taken my Charlie because that looks just like him!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Love them! Bentley looks so big!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

They get big so quickly! Enjoyed the photos and story.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He is big. Not sure exactly what he weighs now but I know it's over 60 lbs. I can still easily feel his ribs but he's solid like a tank. If he runs into me when he's running it feels like getting hit by a truck.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

these photos are too cute =) bentley is becoming a big boy. no hair extensions for him and chester haha. i always love your captions.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I love following the story line!! I agree Bentley is growing up so fast even from your signature photo of him!! I love that house too - I gotta make one for my puppy one day.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Love the pics and the captions!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL What great pics and captions to see first thing this morning! Hilarious!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

You should do a kid's book, "The Adventures of Bentley and Ky".


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> You should do a kid's book, "The Adventures of Bentley and Ky".


Thanks, but then there would be this whole thing of who gets top billing, who gets to be the hero, on and on. Broadway Bentley is already a diva


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL - too funny!!!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the captions  I can't believe how big he is getting!  and his tail feathers are def coming along nicely


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I just loved the pics and captions! I am going to show this to my kids when they come home for Christmas. They'll love it. (they are 24 and 27!) You are so clever with your dialog! I agree, Ky and Bentley would make a great book!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Helo's Mom said:


> I just loved the pics and captions! I am going to show this to my kids when they come home for Christmas. They'll love it. (they are 24 and 27!) You are so clever with your dialog! I agree, Ky and Bentley would make a great book!!


Aw thanks! Tell your kids hi from us and have a Merry Christmas!!


----------

